

Genius Pairing of Technology and Innovative Art - trivolty

Nowadays, if you want to take a photograph, you do not need to look for a studio – everyone has a camera in his smartphone, tablet, etc. The first photo was taken more than 150 years ago. Shortly after, the first frame was made. Since then, the evolution of photography has continued and brought to us some different variants of photo devices.
We live in a new progressive millennium – everything around us is growing and innovating. In our opinion, photo frame design should be both technically innovative and fashionable. 
Inspired by revolutionary photo technology, we created the perfect gift for someone special in your life.
TRIVOLTY is the first LED-light CRYSTAL with laser engraved photo from your iPad, iPhone, camera, tablet, laptop or any other device. 
TRIVOLTY is not just a souvenir but it&#x27;s an awesome service where anyone can upload an image and immediately assess how it looks in the real crystal in few minutes on our website. As a result you can buy a unique gift for someone special in your life very easily and fast. The project will be launched on Indiegogo in April.
We hope that you like TRIVOLTY!
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook!
======
trivolty
TRIVOLTY demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUN1S-SXO88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUN1S-SXO88)

Twitter: @TrivoltyCompany Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/trivolty.crystal](https://www.facebook.com/trivolty.crystal)
Instagram: trivolty.crystal

